# 1997 polaris 700 rmk



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had recently aquired a snowmobile and the clutch doesnt engage until around 4300 rpms and i was wondering if there is anything that i can do to change it and tone it down at all so that it engages any sooner than that maybe somewhere around 2000 rpms but im not to sure if thats to low even i would like to get it toned down so it would be easier for my wife to handle at the times that she will be riding it thanks for any help


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just guessing, but I suspect that the clutch engagement speed is not your real problem. 4,300 rpm is normal for your sled.......that is where it is designed to be and I don't know that it's worth messing with. If you're just concerned about sudden starts, it is likely the result of worn clutch weights and rollers that need to be replaced. Polaris clutches are one of the best, but they still need serviced and rebuilt every 1,500 miles or so. Driven or secondary clutch also needs to be checked and lubricated at the same time.

If everything is functioning properly, you'll get smooth, easy takeoffs at the designed rpms.


----------

